# Englische übersetzung für BERO



## Merten1982 (26 Oktober 2008)

Leo hilft mir leider nicht weiter...

BERO ist soweit ich weiß die Abkürzung für:

*B*erührungsloser *E*ndschalter mit *R*ückgekoppeltem *O*sszilator


----------



## zotos (26 Oktober 2008)

proximity switch


----------



## asciii (5 November 2008)

genau...näherungsschalter ;-)


----------



## vierlagig (5 November 2008)

oder um beim endschalter zu bleiben: limit switch


----------



## Cerberus (5 November 2008)

Wörtlich:

Contactless limit switch with regenerated oscillator.


----------



## Gerhard K (5 November 2008)

oder:
non contact limit switch with regenerated oscillator.


----------



## zotos (5 November 2008)

Was würde der Hersteller dazu sagen?

Auf: 
http://www.automation.siemens.com

BERO ins Suchfeld eintippen und auf dem "Home - BERO"

folgendes lesen: 

Proximity Switches


----------



## dtsclipper (6 November 2008)

Noch einfacher :

proxy

Sonst nichts. Der normale englische "technichian", bei uns würde man sagen angelernte Hilfskraft, wird sich das zweite Wort eh nicht merken können. In der Doku muss man es leider ausschreiben...

Habe ich etwas gegen Engländer?
- Nein. Nichts was hilft.

Griele Füße dtsclipper


----------



## Deltal (8 November 2008)

Also meiner Erfahrung nach: 


Endschalter / Lichtschranke

Bediener (häe?): "Switch" / "Eye"

Elektriker (ich hab auch ein Messgerät!!!): "Proxy" / "Lightbeam"

Schlipsträger (warum ist das und das passiert): "Sensor"

Anleitungen/Beschreibungen "inductive/capacitive proximity switch" / "Photoelectric sensor"



> Habe ich etwas gegen Engländer?
> - Nein. Nichts was hilft.


*ACK*


----------

